
Problems Associated with Scattering Human Ashes at Disney - petethomas
https://gizmodo.com/the-urban-legend-about-scattering-human-ashes-at-disney-1829968093
======
elocinstr8t
That's really creepy, and I can't believe some people are actually scattering
their loved one's remains at Disney parks just so they can "live forever" in
there. Didn't they realize that the park employees could just easily sweep
them off the floor? If only there was a way we can escape death and live
forever, right?

